# Help for toe to heel turning?



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

You're probably doing a lot of slipping/ruddering if you're feeling that way. You need to think about initiating your turns by leaning on your front edge. So if you want a heel side turn you lean on your right heel and you want to lean far enough usually so your body is perpendicular to the slope. This can feel really weird at first and the acceleration can be a bit overwhelming.
A video would tell us more than anything though


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

it seems like some common noob error is they DO put pressure on the edge but the board is flat which means the board is not flexing to turn. you need to really lean into the turn and get the board up on the edge.


----------



## Khaze41 (Dec 26, 2013)

Okay, I'm going up again today I'll definately try getting on my edges more. It just seems so awkward turning that direction. I skateboard and can only spin backside 180s, frontside just feel super awkward. Maybe part of it is because I'm left handed AND mongo AND Goofy, haha. Thanks guys!


----------



## Mel M (Feb 2, 2012)

You say you have this problem on the steeper slopes. In addition to putting pressure on you're front edge you need to be more dynamic, which in turn will help you be more aggressive. Knee and ankle flexion need to be more prominent to keep a higher edge angle. Having your board perpendicular to the fall line doesn't matter, you can still hit your next turn smooth with good technique.


----------



## Khaze41 (Dec 26, 2013)

Wow, that helped a lot, I'm now linking turns like it's nothing on steep runs. Now another problem came up though. On a lot of the runs they havn't groomed them in a few days so there's some major chop. I can't for the life of me keep my speed up on this stuff, I end up getting air off of some of the little bumps and just eating it. Trying to go slower works but holy cow is it a workout, legs nearly collapsed at the end of the run. Thanks guys!


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Khaze41 said:


> Wow, that helped a lot, I'm now linking turns like it's nothing on steep runs. Now another problem came up though. On a lot of the runs they havn't groomed them in a few days so there's some major chop. I can't for the life of me keep my speed up on this stuff, I end up getting air off of some of the little bumps and just eating it. Trying to go slower works but holy cow is it a workout, legs nearly collapsed at the end of the run. Thanks guys!


be more flexible. bend your knees more to absorb the bumps.


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

How to Snowboard - Get Dynamic - YouTube
Bounce up and down


----------



## Mel M (Feb 2, 2012)

Khaze41 said:


> Wow, that helped a lot, I'm now linking turns like it's nothing on steep runs. Now another problem came up though. On a lot of the runs they havn't groomed them in a few days so there's some major chop. I can't for the life of me keep my speed up on this stuff, I end up getting air off of some of the little bumps and just eating it. Trying to go slower works but holy cow is it a workout, legs nearly collapsed at the end of the run. Thanks guys!


First of all, you're never going to go as fast on real choppy terrain as you would on a smooth groomed slope. Sounds like a no brainer, but I've seen plenty of friends eat shit trying and I've almost done the same. In saying that, you can definitely go down at a good speed. You need to stay relaxed in general and not stiffen up when the runs almost end up like moguls. You'll see this a lot on the end of the day on a really good powder dump. Second, like others mentioned you really need to start at a lower point, meaning you really need to flex your knees low. Know that I didn't say bend down. You want to bend your knees more, but still try and keep your upper body aligned properly with the board. Don't hunch over.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

jml22 said:


> How to Snowboard - Get Dynamic - YouTube
> Bounce up and down


I hate practicing dynamic turns. very easy to catch an edge if you are not concentrating.


----------

